# So what if the affair was just a harbinger



## Harken Banks (Jun 12, 2012)

a telltale, bad match, bad choices, more misery on the horizon, tough it out and it will knock the snot out of you. But kids. Great kids. Who need more than a broken family. Christ, I hate this.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Sorry man.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Harken Banks (Jun 12, 2012)

Sorry, that was me just feeling down a bit. I'm over it.


----------



## Harken Banks (Jun 12, 2012)

It never goes away. Until you leave it, I suppose.


----------

